# Something very strange going on...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I noticed on a few boards that the last poster displayed wasn't the last poster :? but from earlier on today.

Then I noticed that the forum time was displaying 13.38 and was like this for a while. A short while later the time jumped back to 19:28 :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's caching on either your ISP Proxy or Local Machine. Try clearing out your temp files and resetting your internet connection by turning your machine of completely and restarting(sounds daft, but it will clear your temp files and session with your ISP doing a complete reboot).


----------

